# 2017 Helmet Thread



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2017)

get a helmet, just not this one
http://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/...-8000-ski-helmets-due-to-risk-of-head-injury/

:smash:


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 8, 2017)

I stick with Poc.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 13, 2017)

Yup - 5 POCs in my family. I like the Fornix for me. 



andrec10 said:


> I stick with Poc.


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 2, 2017)

Just got a Smith Vantage to go with my i/o 7 goggles.
Fits my head well. 
Was concerned that the helmet would not keep the head warm...unfounded.
Never worn a ski helmet before. Have motorcycle and a bicycle helmets.
Realized standing in a lift line I was in the minority.
Reports say most head injuries come from collisions with other skiers, AKA...not MY fault.
Also, icy slopes are Hard Surfaces. (east coast skiing)
Wife wanted me to wear a helmet, done!
I am more concerned with my knees lasting the season ;-)


----------



## mikec142 (Dec 4, 2017)

Two seasons ago, I unexpectedly caught an edge on a groomer at Okemo.  I pinwheeled and ended up slamming the back of my head (thankfully wearing a helmet) into the ground.  Never lost consciousness, but a bit stunned.  When I got up I realized that my helmet was loose.  I took it off and looked at it.  The Boa system was destroyed and there was a huge dent and crack in the helmet.  Basically it did exactly what it was supposed to do.  If I weren't wearing a helmet, I'm sure that I would have gone to the hospital with serious injuries.

Skied down and went into the pro shop at the base of Okemo and showed the guy my helmet.  I told him I could use a new one...he said, "how much do you want to spend?"  I said, "as much as possible.  I ended up with the Smith Variance.  I like the functionality of it, it's weight, and it's warmth.  I do have a few nits to pick though.  I think I would like a helmet without a brim in the future.  I feel like the brim forces my goggles down on my nose.  The other thing is that I don't think that the Variance works perfectly with the Smith Vice goggles as the brim overlaps the top of the goggles and I can sometimes get some fog right along the top 1/4 of my lenses.  The last thing is that I like to wear a hat under my helmet.  The helmet fits perfectly with the hat, but without the hat in real warm weather, even at the tightest Boa setting, it's a bit loose.

As an aside, all the POC helmets have a high rise on the back of the neck that looks like it would be really cold.

Two other thoughts, just bought the Smith Vantage for my youngest.  She loves it.  Really light and good looking but tons of features.  Bought the new Smith Code for my oldest who hasn't used it yet, but likes the clean looks and no brim shape.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 4, 2017)

mikec142 said:


> Two seasons ago, I unexpectedly caught an edge on a groomer at Okemo.  I pinwheeled and ended up slamming the back of my head (thankfully wearing a helmet) into the ground.  Never lost consciousness, but a bit stunned.  When I got up I realized that my helmet was loose.  I took it off and looked at it.  The Boa system was destroyed and there was a huge dent and crack in the helmet.  Basically it did exactly what it was supposed to do.  If I weren't wearing a helmet, I'm sure that I would have gone to the hospital with serious injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My neck is never cold with the Poc. Neither is my son.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Have 3 racing style full helmets One Briko , Two Giro all vented well . But i ski at Whiteface, Tremblant and Titus and Gore .its colder than a well diggers ass at the first three so i also use a heat exchanger mask with the helmets , ordinary balaclavas are simply not good enough .to deal with the windchills


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 5, 2017)

Picked up a POC Fornix in the off season, replaces a Smith Variant Brim. Impressed with the quality for about $50, fits great. Also got a pair of POC goggles. Curious to see how well the vents in the front of the helmet work at keeping the goggles fog free, couldn't hurt. I do notice it takes a little more effort to keep the goggles perched on the edge of the helmet without the brim to keep them from sliding down. There are grip strips on the goggles though, so playing with the strap position helps.

I do feel more protected in my new snug Fornix than my packed out old Smith, hopefully I'll never find out how good it is at protecting me from an impact.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

